
Selenium WebDriver wrapper framework for clean and maintainable tests - fkhatri
https://github.com/WasiqB/coteafs-selenium
======
ericb
This looks very cool!!!

We maintain an open source testing proxy that lets you do things like make
assertions about performance, network requests, and other things like
capturing a har. It would integrate really well with this if you're
interested.

[https://github.com/browserup/browserup-
proxy](https://github.com/browserup/browserup-proxy)

~~~
fkhatri
Thanks ericb, will surely have a look at it.

